# Atwood water heater leaks at pressure relief valve



## sassyrascal51 (Apr 21, 2013)

We have a 2013 Komfort with an Atwood heater.  In the past few weeks, the heater has been leaking water from the pressure relief valve, but only when we are using hot water.  How do we fix the problem?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 21, 2013)

OK, couple of things...pressure relief valves work on water temp.  Water temps. in water heaters are not changeable.  You could change your relief valve, but the next one might do the same thing.  
You can try to flip the lever on it, maybe there is some trash in it.  Some dripping at the relive valve is fairly normal.


----------



## LEN (Apr 21, 2013)

Ken I think the pressure relief valves work on pressure not on temperature. If they get a bit of grit buildup they will leak , sometimes just opening and closing a couple times does the trick, others you just replace.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 22, 2013)

Nope,
I have 4 in my inventory and they are rated on Temperature.  All my inventory valves are rated at 210 degrees.  When the temp gets too hot, they will pop off and relive the pressure.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine was doing the same thing.  Replaced it and no more problems.  Think they may also work off pressure and temp.  I saw one popping at a CG because he did not have a pressure regulater.


----------

